# Xyleese's guest spot pic and other pics from the Ukbff welsh show



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

zack the overall winner










heavy weight top two










bodyfitness girls










All these fantastic photos were taken by the lovely Eric Guy

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I have Xee's posing routine taped but can't get it to load up here, can anyone help with that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I have Xee's posing routine taped but can't get it to load up here, can anyone help with that?


no luck with this dougie?

xx


----------

